# Red Oak Bear Hunting Need Help!



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

After years of trying, I Got my permit. NOW I need a Guide or help w/bear hunting. Hounds, Baiting. Anyone lend a hand. Thanks Steve


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

its getting late but ill call a bear hunter in red oaks see if he has any room ill post if he has room mite take a few days for me to get a hold of him but ill let u no i will let you know one way or a nother if he can help you he is one of the best


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sjohn139

First off welcome to the site. If you look back in the threads under this forum you should be able to find out enough information to get you started out on a do it yourself hunt if you can't find anyone to guide you. Go to the DNR office in the area you are planning to hunt, also check out their website for other useful information.

No matter what have a good time.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Welcome sjohn139 You will find lots of helpful info around here. I live in the Red Oak area but will be up in the U.P. more than likely, that is where my tag is for. If you decide to try it by yourself I could possibly show you some spots to set up. Where are you planning to hunt? I live near Wolverine and am just a few miles from the Pigeon River area.


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't have any real plans yet. I live south near Ann Arbor, MI. Have family in Houghton Lake. I've been hunting deer for years around the Rosscommon area, and was planning to hunt around there. The problem I have, is that i live 200 miles south. The family and I are going to Hartwick Pines next week for a camping trip and I was planning to get out scouting. I've camp every spring at Pickeral Lake at the Pigeon. Trout Camp! but not for hunting.  who knows


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

If you know the area around Roscommon you may have better luck there. Get out and scout for tracks. Right now They will be around areas where there are berries. Once fall rolls aorund look for apples and acorns. Set up a bait near those areas. Get somebody in the area to refresh your baits if you can't get up there often. Good luck and keep us informed. Do a search on this site for bear bait threads. You may want to check out the few that talk about making blocks or cakes with oats and molasses. I guess they stay together good and from what I hear you won't have to refresh your bait as often. Of course it's ideal to replenish your bait daily. Best of all have fun. That's what it's all about.


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Game, thanks for the info it's my first bear hunt!, can't wait. I'll keep ya posted. Steve


----------



## grandslam (Dec 19, 2002)

sjohn139-
Congratulations on the draw. I drew a tag last year for the first time and put everything I learned on this site to use, and got one.

One of the first things you should do is get your bait situation taken care of (if you are going to bait). I went to a local Dunkin Donuts and got their day old donuts. Everyone has their favorite baits, but at the very least use sweets, bear love them.

I lived 189 miles from my hunting spot, but did 90% of the baiting. Driving up after work (3hrs) and dumping my bait and driving back home was all a part of the "hunt". I refreshed my bait every 3-4 days. Running up on the weekends was a little more enjoyable and I was able to spend more tiem in the woods.

Like the previous posters said: have a plan for when you get one (ice, walk in cooler, whatever, just get that bear cooled off). Also, have the taxidermist ready and be prepared for the bill, it will be worth it though for your 1st Michigan black bear. Finally, learn about how to judge the size of bears ( my bear was a 300# male, 5yrs old).

If I can be of more help let me know, however, their are a LOT more knowledgeable people on this site


----------

